# ICD9 for RML Pnemonia



## mamacase1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Whait ICD9 code would you use for RML pnemonia?


----------



## Mojo (Jul 25, 2011)

486

481, Lobar pneumonia is a type of pneumonia, it does not refer to the site (lobe).


Lobar pneumonia and pneumonia of the right lower lobe are not the same. Pneumonia of right
lower lobe without specification is coded to 486. Lobar pneumonia is a synonym for
pneumococcal pneumonia, coded 481. (See Coding Clinic, March-April 1985, page 6.)


----------



## mamacase1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you that was very helpful.


----------

